# Friday 16th March 2018 Silloth Golf Club



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2017)

The day before the forum meet @ Turnberry

I have booked for the Woodhall Spa group to play at Silloth Golf Club.

We have tee times from 11.30 but can go earlier if required.

Price just for the golf is Â£35 each, no food included.

Deposit is Â£10 per person with the balance due a month before.

Anyone fancy joining us en route?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2017)

Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie


----------



## chellie (Oct 11, 2017)

Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 11, 2017)

Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Shellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy


----------



## Hooker (Oct 11, 2017)

Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Shellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 11, 2017)

Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Shellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 12, 2017)

Be good to see you Jim!
Cant wait, Siloth has always been one on my list to play. 



Jimaroid said:



			Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Shellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel


----------



## 2blue (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2017)

Donna and I would be up for this if space allows.,...

We are staying in Preston the night before, according to the AA Route App that's about 2 hours away..... so back of the field is ok.... ish

Any hints in where to stay on Friday night welcome..... but I guess it's take your pick between there and Turnberry!


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2017)

IanM said:



			Donna and I would be up for this if space (& daylight) allows.,...

We are staying in Preston the night before, according to the AA Route App that's about 2 hours away..... 

Any hints in where to stay on Friday night welcome..... but I guess it's take your pick between there and Turnberry!
		
Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t want to drive anywhere after playing Silloth then the Golf Hotel 200yds from the course is ok.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 12, 2017)

IanM said:



			Donna and I would be up for this if space allows.,...

We are staying in Preston the night before, according to the AA Route App that's about 2 hours away..... so back of the field is ok.... ish

Any hints in where to stay on Friday night welcome..... but I guess it's take your pick between there and Turnberry!
		
Click to expand...

Ian,

Get your name down.

I have enough spaces for around 40.

We are doing the full journey up on the Friday but as Fish says the Golf Hotel is very local.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble
Cheifi0


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
 Captainron
 Richart
 PNWokingham
 Toptheflop,
 Toftheflop +1
 Wookie
 Chellie
 Chellie + 1
 Paperboy
 Hooker
 Jimaroid
 Region 3 Andy
 Region 3 Nigel
 2Blue
 Anotherdouble      
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)

...looks like about 3 hours to Turnberry from here (by land!)  so depending on what time we're off on Sat,. I think somewhere en route might be a good idea!


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2017)

Canâ€™t cut & paste currently, add me please.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
 Captainron
 Richart
 PNWokingham
 Toptheflop,
 Toftheflop +1
 Wookie
 Chellie
 Chellie + 1
 Paperboy
 Hooker
 Jimaroid
 Region 3 Andy
 Region 3 Nigel
 2Blue
 Anotherdouble 
 Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
 Fish


----------



## moogie (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
Fish
Moogie
Richy


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2017)

Glyn, i'd like to play siloth but my chaffuer has pulled rank, we're going straight to Ayr and we're looking to play  Prestwick St Nicholas instead.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo


----------



## Wayman (Oct 12, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 13, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010


----------



## Robobum (Oct 13, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010
Robobum


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Quite fancy this Glyn but I just want to check what the NW flatcappers travel/hotel plans are first.


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2017)

Getting overly excited about this already... always wanted to go to Silloth, now I have an excuse... hotel booked in Ayr for the night before Turnberry too.....  means a longish drive on Friday night, but a relative lie in on Saturday!

(Ayr Premierinns are Â£34 at the mo.... )


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 13, 2017)

IanM said:



			Getting overly excited about this already... always wanted to go to Silloth, now I have an excuse... hotel booked in Ayr for the night before Turnberry too.....  means a longish drive on Friday night, but a relative lie in on Saturday!

(Ayr Premierinns are Â£34 at the mo.... )
		
Click to expand...

That's what we are doing as well.

Friday night after Silloth should hopefully be OK on the motorway.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2017)

IanM said:



			Getting overly excited about this already... always wanted to go to Silloth, now I have an excuse... hotel booked in Ayr for the night before Turnberry too.....  means a longish drive on Friday night, but a relative lie in on Saturday!

(Ayr Premierinns are Â£34 at the mo.... )
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge in Ayr without the Saver only Â£26 ðŸ˜œ



Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's what we are doing as well.

Friday night after Silloth should hopefully be OK on the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not decided yet, being an early riser Iâ€™m not sure whether to stay en route at Dumfries, have a night out and leisurely drive in the morning or push it out to Ayr but probably be knackered then. 

Decisions decisions.


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2017)

Proper beds in Premier Inn! 

Should be a few in the bar Friday night then,


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 13, 2017)

Put me down Glyn
LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M (plus Mrs IanM)
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010
Robobum
Merv_swerve


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 13, 2017)

Which one the airport one or the one closer to town?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Which one the airport one or the one closer to town?
		
Click to expand...

We have booked the A77 Monkton one.

Â£34 for a room.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 13, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M 
Ian M + his boss
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010
Robobum
Merv_swerve
Birchy
odvan


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Travelodge in Ayr without the Saver only Â£26 ï˜œ



Iâ€™ve not decided yet, being an early riser Iâ€™m not sure whether to stay en route at Dumfries, have a night out and leisurely drive in the morning or push it out to Ayr but probably be knackered then. 

Decisions decisions.
		
Click to expand...

I would rather the pay the extra and stop in a premier inn than a travelodge, for some reason I really can't stand them.

Looks like most are stopping in Ayr so I imagine Stu and Bluewolf and Liverbirdie will be having a quiet night in getting prepared for the Alisa the next morning 

its not not like liverbirdie ruined trump Aberdeen round 1 by turning up hungover is it :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would rather the pay the extra and stop in a premier inn than a travelodge, for some reason I really can't stand them.

Looks like most are stopping in Ayr so I imagine Stu and Bluewolf and Liverbirdie will be having a quiet night in getting prepared for the Alisa the next morning 

its not not like liverbirdie ruined trump Aberdeen round 1 by turning up hungover is it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Blasphemy!!! I'll be on the lime and sodas in the hotel bar. I've almost certainly not already been on tripadvisor checking out Ayr's best bars!!!!

Oh, and I'll be in the Travelodge as it's closer to town and it's just a bed, not a bloody holiday!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would rather the pay the extra and stop in a premier inn than a travelodge, for some reason I really can't stand them.

Looks like most are stopping in Ayr so I imagine Stu and Bluewolf and Liverbirdie will be having a quiet night in getting prepared for the Alisa the next morning 

its not not like liverbirdie ruined trump Aberdeen round 1 by turning up hungover is it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was first in the Wetherspoons and last out the nightclub.

Stuey is a lightweight.

However, walking down the 8th,9th, 17th and 18th at Donald's gaff, I was scared to Trump in case the arl turtle's head wanted to play peek-a-boo.

In the words of Janet Jackson, its all about control.......


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 14, 2017)

Going to be a golfing nirvana trip of a lifetime! Finishing Turnberry weekend by getting Old Course ballot email for the Tuesday! 
Pinching myself!


----------



## AMcC (Oct 14, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Blasphemy!!! I'll be on the lime and sodas in the hotel bar. I've almost certainly not already been on tripadvisor checking out Ayr's best bars!!!!

Oh, and I'll be in the Travelodge as it's closer to town and it's just a bed, not a bloody holiday!!
		
Click to expand...

Pubs etc are better in Prestwick


----------



## chellie (Oct 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The day before the forum meet @ Turnberry

I have booked for the Woodhall Spa group to play at Silloth Golf Club.

We have tee times from 11.30 but can go earlier if required.

Price just for the golf is Â£35 each, no food included.

Deposit is Â£10 per person with the balance due a month before.

Anyone fancy joining us en route?
		
Click to expand...

When do you want the deposit Glyn and we would like an earlier tee time than 11.30 please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2017)

chellie said:



			When do you want the deposit Glyn and we would like an earlier tee time than 11.30 please.
		
Click to expand...

No probs on the earlier time for you Anne, 

Anyone else want a tee time before 11.30 to make up a 4 ball with Anne and Simon?

With us travelling at least 4hrs we wont be going out earlier than the 11.30 tee time.

Deposits for Silloth with the next Turnberry payment by the end of the month.

Thanks

Glyn


----------



## Wayman (Oct 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs on the earlier time for you Anne, 

Anyone else want a tee time before 11.30 to make up a 4 ball with Anne and Simon?

With us travelling at least 4hrs we wont be going out earlier than the 11.30 tee time.

Deposits for Silloth with the next Turnberry payment by the end of the month.

Thanks

Glyn
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll go out early glyn


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs on the earlier time for you Anne, 

Anyone else want a tee time before 11.30 to make up a 4 ball with Anne and Simon?

With us travelling at least 4hrs we wont be going out earlier than the 11.30 tee time.

Deposits for Silloth with the next Turnberry payment by the end of the month.

Thanks

Glyn
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent for Turnberry and Silloth in full Glyn. 

Late tee time appreciated for my group as we are driving up from Southport in the morning.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 15, 2017)

Re: Friday 16th March 2018 Silloth Golf Club
LQ plus 15 guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M 
Ian M + his boss
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010
Robobum
Merv_swerve
Birchy
odvan
AMcC


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Oct 15, 2017)

Re: Friday 16th March 2018 Silloth Golf Club

Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M 
Ian M + his boss
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010
Robobum
Merv_swerve
Birchy
odvan
Heavy-grebo


----------



## ger147 (Oct 15, 2017)

Can you put me down for this please?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
 Captainron
 Richart
 PNWokingham
 Toptheflop,
 Toftheflop +1
 Wookie
 Chellie
 Chellie + 1
 Paperboy
 Hooker
 Jimaroid
 Region 3 Andy
 Region 3 Nigel
 2Blue
 Anotherdouble 
 Ian M 
 Ian M + his boss
 Fish
 Moogie
 Richy
 Chiefo
 Wayman
 Radbourne2010
 Robobum
 Merv_swerve
 Birchy
 odvan
 AMcC 
Heavy-grebo
Ger147

For those that are not playing Turnberry that don't have my bank details or PayPal please can you get in contact with me asap as I need Â£10 deposit from you.


----------



## chellie (Oct 16, 2017)

Just sent our Â£20 over for this Glyn.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 16, 2017)

Â£10 deposit for Silloth just sent.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2017)

chellie said:



			we would like an earlier tee time than 11.30 please.
		
Click to expand...

Josh & I will be able to do an 11.30 tee, Glyn :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Travelodge in Ayr without the Saver only Â£26 ï˜œ



Iâ€™ve not decided yet, being an early riser Iâ€™m not sure whether to stay en route at Dumfries, have a night out and leisurely drive in the morning or push it out to Ayr but probably be knackered then. 

Decisions decisions.
		
Click to expand...

we have booked Premier Inn Dumfries Robin


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			we have booked Premier Inn Dumfries Robin
		
Click to expand...

Paul is you still wanting to do something around Leeds on the way up?


----------



## AMcC (Oct 18, 2017)

Â£10 Deposit just transferred to your bank account


----------



## IanM (Oct 18, 2017)

If it helps, Donna and I are staying in Preston on Thursday night, so have about 2 hours to drive... which might be a lots less that some, so if that helps the planning bear it in mind.

(No idea what heading north of Preston on the M6 is like it the morning.... assume its much better than South of there!)


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 18, 2017)

IanM said:



			(No idea what heading north of Preston on the M6 is like it the morning.... assume its much better than South of there!)
		
Click to expand...

North of Preston is pretty much the exact point where Driving in the U.K. Becomes easier and more pleasurable. :thup:


----------



## IanM (Oct 18, 2017)

I noticed on the way to St Andrews in May, once you get past the Lakes turn off, it's like someone flicks a switch marked "1950s traffic levels!"


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			When do you want the deposit Glyn and we would like an earlier tee time than 11.30 please.
		
Click to expand...

Anne,

10.30 OK for you.

I have one tee time at 10.30 and the rest from 11.30

2 more spaces for the 10.30 tee time if anyone wants to volunteer.


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Anne,

10.30 OK for you.

I have one tee time at 10.30 and the rest from 11.30

2 more spaces for the 10.30 tee time if anyone wants to volunteer.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, 10.30 is perfect, thank you.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Anne,

10.30 OK for you.

I have one tee time at 10.30 and the rest from 11.30

2 more spaces for the 10.30 tee time if anyone wants to volunteer.
		
Click to expand...

10:30 good for me glyn


----------



## Scouser (Oct 18, 2017)

Stick me and Nic down for this please... Happy to play early


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2017)

LQ plus 15 guests
 Captainron
 Richart
 PNWokingham
 Toptheflop,
 Toftheflop +1
 Wookie
 Chellie
 Chellie + 1
 Paperboy
 Hooker
 Jimaroid
 Region 3 Andy
 Region 3 Nigel
 2Blue
 Anotherdouble 
 Ian M 
 Ian M + his boss
 Fish
 Moogie
 Richy
 Chiefo
 Wayman
 Radbourne2010
 Robobum
 Merv_swerve
 Birchy
 odvan
 AMcC 
Heavy-grebo
Ger147
Scouser
Nic

 Â£10 deposit required asap.

Will update at the end of the month.


----------



## bernix (Oct 19, 2017)

please add me to the list, deposit sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2017)

LQ plus guests
 Captainron
 Richart
 PNWokingham
 Toptheflop,
 Toftheflop +1
 Wookie
 Chellie
 Chellie + 1
 Paperboy
 Hooker
 Jimaroid
 Region 3 Andy
 Region 3 Nigel
 2Blue
 Anotherdouble 
 Ian M 
 Ian M + his boss
 Fish
 Moogie
 Richy
 Chiefo
 Wayman
 Radbourne2010
 Robobum
 Merv_swerve
 Birchy
 odvan
 AMcC 
Heavy-grebo
Ger147
Scouser
Nic
bernix

 Â£10 deposit required asap.

Keep those deposits coming in please, thanks to all those that have paid so far.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 21, 2017)

Just paid final Â£25 Glyn. That's me done. Cheers mate


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 21, 2017)

2blue said:



			Paul is you still wanting to do something around Leeds on the way up?
		
Click to expand...

Hi dave - apologies - forgot to call but we are doing West Lancs Thursday - there is space if you fancy joining us - we currently have 5 so will be looking for 3 more?


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2017)

LQ, what is the latest tee-time you have for Silloth? I'm weighing up what to do as I'm coming from right down saaarrrrf!


----------



## IanM (Oct 23, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi dave - apologies - forgot to call but we are doing West Lancs Thursday - there is space if you fancy joining us - we currently have 5 so will be looking for 3 more?
		
Click to expand...


What time at West Lancs?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 23, 2017)

hi Glyn - Â£35 paid for Siloth - cheers


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 23, 2017)

2 deposits sent of Â£10 for me and my +1 so Â£20 in the bank of Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2017)

Piece said:



			LQ, what is the latest tee-time you have for Silloth? I'm weighing up what to do as I'm coming from right down saaarrrrf!
		
Click to expand...

We have 48 names down so far.

I think we have 2 tee times at 10.30 & 10.40

Then the rest are from 11.30-13.00 unless we have any drop outs etc.

Get your name down, you wont regret it as its a cracking course.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 24, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 48 names down so far.

I think we have 2 tee times at 10.30 & 10.40

Then the rest are from 11.30-13.00 unless we have any drop outs etc.

Get your name down, you wont regret it as its a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn i will take the earlier tee time if available...


----------



## Wayman (Oct 24, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 48 names down so far.

I think we have 2 tee times at 10.30 & 10.40

Then the rest are from 11.30-13.00 unless we have any drop outs etc.

Get your name down, you wont regret it as its a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll take earlier as well


----------



## moogie (Oct 24, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 48 names down so far.

I think we have 2 tee times at 10.30 & 10.40

Then the rest are from 11.30-13.00 unless we have any drop outs etc.

Get your name down, you wont regret it as its a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...


1 of those earlier tee times would be great for me and Richy too.
We're not travelling far,  from Newcastle,  so the 1030-1040 times would be great.&#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2017)

10.30 & 10.40

8 places.

Chellie
Chellie +1
Scouser 
Scouser +1
Wayman
Moogie
Richy

1 place left.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 24, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi dave - apologies - forgot to call but we are doing West Lancs Thursday - there is space if you fancy joining us - we currently have 5 so will be looking for 3 more?
		
Click to expand...

No probs Paul....yes I'd like to join you...whats your tee-time?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 24, 2017)

2blue said:



			No probs Paul....yes I'd like to join you...whats your tee-time?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave - our ringleader is booking it when he gets back from his latest 2-week holiday!! Will let you know but looking late as poss - probably around 1.30 or so. Room for 2 more?


----------



## IanM (Oct 25, 2017)

Donna and I will be about 2 hours away, so can play in the earlier post 11-30 slots if others are travelling from further


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 48 names down so far.

I think we have 2 tee times at 10.30 & 10.40

Then the rest are from 11.30-13.00 unless we have any drop outs etc.

Get your name down, you wont regret it as its a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'm in. Later/latest tee for me please...


LQ plus guests
Captainron
Richart
PNWokingham
Toptheflop,
Toftheflop +1
Wookie
Chellie
Chellie + 1
Paperboy
Hooker
Jimaroid
Region 3 Andy
Region 3 Nigel
2Blue
Anotherdouble 
Ian M 
Ian M + his boss
Fish
Moogie
Richy
Chiefo
Wayman
Radbourne2010
Robobum
Merv_swerve
Birchy
odvan
AMcC 
Heavy-grebo
Ger147
Scouser
Nic
bernix
Piece


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2017)

IanM said:



			Donna and I will be about 2 hours away, so can play in the earlier post 11-30 slots if others are travelling from further
		
Click to expand...

Ian, 

I will put you out 1st group at 11.30 if that's ok.



Piece said:



			OK, I'm in. Later/latest tee for me please...
		
Click to expand...

Last group about 12.50/13.00 if all goes to plan and we don't have too many drop outs.


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2017)

righty ho... will ensure we are there in good time....


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 27, 2017)

LQ - sorry fella but I have to withdraw from Silloth. I'm going to have too much on my plate in March but I am still on for Turnberry and will arrange monies shortly. Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 27, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			LQ - sorry fella but I have to withdraw from Silloth. I'm going to have too much on my plate in March but I am still on for Turnberry and will arrange monies shortly. Apologies for the inconvenience. 

Click to expand...

No probs at all Jim :thup:


----------



## moogie (Oct 31, 2017)

Glyn,

Payment sent in full today ,  via PayPal

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2017)

moogie said:



			Glyn,

Payment sent in full today ,  via PayPal

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.

2 more left to pay :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Glynn, Â£35 sent paypal


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

Just so everyone knows what they paid so far for Silloth 

1	Lincoln Quaker			
2	Birchy			Â£35.00
3	Odvan			Â£10.00
4	Captainron			Â£35.00
5	Region 3 Andy	        Â£10.00
6	Region 3 Nigel		Â£10.00
7	Chellie			Â£10.00
8	Chellie + 1			Â£10.00
9	robobum			Â£10.00
10	Bernix			Â£10.00
11	Moogie			Â£35.00
12	Merv_Swerve		Â£35.00
13	Scouser			Â£10.00
14	Scousers Boss		Â£10.00
15	Wookie			Â£10.00
16	topoftheflop		Â£10.00
17	topoftheflop +1		Â£10.00
18	Hooker			Â£10.00
19	Richart			Â£35.00
20	Anotherdouble		Â£35.00
21	IanM			        Â£10.00
22	IanM +1			Â£10.00
23	PNWokingham		Â£35.00
24	Richy			        Â£10.00
25	paperboy			Â£35.00
26	Fish			        Â£10.00
27	2blue			        Â£10.00
28	Radbourne2010	        Â£35.00
29	Dan Mc			Â£10.00
30	Pips			        Â£10.00
31	Jay S			        Â£10.00
32	Fraz			        Â£35.00
33	Arthur			Â£35.00
34	Stevie			Â£10.00
35	Callum			Â£35.00
36	Martin H			Â£10.00
37	Dave J			
38	Chris S			Â£10.00
39	Sam C			Â£10.00
40	Chris J			Â£10.00
41	Tim K			Â£10.00
42	Tim K +1			Â£10.00
43	Wayman			Â£10.00
44	AMcC			        Â£10.00
45	heavy Grebo		Â£10.00
46	Piece			        Â£10.00
47	Andy O         	        Â£10.00
48	Gary A        	        Â£10.00


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2017)

Glyn when does the final payment need paying by?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Glyn when does the final payment need paying by?
		
Click to expand...

15th Feb please Craig..


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2017)

Stick me down please Glyn, as per PM going to try and make this.

Will send deposit over now

Thanks


----------



## Wayman (Nov 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			15th Feb please Craig..
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve just sent the money over now encase I forget


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2017)

Late tee time would be great Glyn. Our little group are staying in Southport, and it looks like a 2 1/2 hour drive up.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 12, 2017)

```

```



richart said:



			Late tee time would be great Glyn. Our little group are staying in Southport, and it looks like a 2 1/2 hour drive up.
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all, I shall put you pensioners off last :thup:

We have a 4 hr drive over in the morning if traffic is kind.


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:




```

```
No probs at all, I shall put you pensioners off last :thup:

We have a 4 hr drive over in the morning if traffic is kind.
		
Click to expand...

That is no way to talk about Craig.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 13, 2017)

Low blow chaps, low blow!



richart said:



			That is no way to talk about Craig.

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Dec 13, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Low blow chaps, low blow!
		
Click to expand...

You are getting on a bit now Craig.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2018)

Just a reminder.

Final payment please by 15th Feb.

Thanks to all those that have paid in full :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2018)

Which travel lodge are most people staying at the Race course or the Prestwick airport?

Been a bit slack and forgotten to book anything so far!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 3, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Which travel lodge are most people staying at the Race course or the Prestwick airport?

Been a bit slack and forgotten to book anything so far!
		
Click to expand...

Si, I have booked A77 racecourse


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Which travel lodge are most people staying at the Race course or the Prestwick airport?

Been a bit slack and forgotten to book anything so far!
		
Click to expand...

We have booked the premier inn A77 Monkton


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Which travel lodge are most people staying at the Race course or the Prestwick airport?

Been a bit slack and forgotten to book anything so far!
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge A77


----------



## louise_a (Jan 3, 2018)

I am in Premier Inn A77 Racecourse


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2018)

louise_a said:



			I am in Premier Inn A77 Racecourse
		
Click to expand...

Not going to silloth, but will be in the premier inn Friday night. Visiting sis in Glasgow a few days beforehand, So if anyone needs anything transporting and live enroute from kent to glasgow via M6 let me know.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 10, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker +1 at late notice. :thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 10, 2018)

1	Lincoln Quaker			
 2	Birchy			Â£35.00
 3	Odvan			Â£10.00
 4	Captainron			Â£35.00
 5	Region 3 Andy	        Â£10.00
 6	Region 3  Nigel		Â£10.00
 7	Chellie			Â£10.00
 8	Chellie + 1			Â£10.00
 9	robobum			Â£10.00
 10	Bernix			Â£10.00
 11	Moogie			Â£35.00
 12	Merv_Swerve		Â£35.00
 13	Scouser			Â£10.00
 14	Scousers Boss		Â£10.00
 15	Wookie			Â£10.00
 16	topoftheflop		Â£10.00
 17	topoftheflop  +1		Â£10.00
 18	Hooker			Â£10.00
 19	Richart			Â£35.00
 20	Anotherdouble		Â£35.00
 21	IanM			        Â£10.00
 22	IanM  +1			Â£10.00
 23	PNWokingham		Â£35.00
 24	Richy			        Â£10.00
 25	paperboy			Â£35.00
 26	Fish			        Â£10.00
 27	2blue			         Â£10.00
 28	Radbourne2010	        Â£35.00
 29	Dan Mc			Â£10.00
 30	Pips			         Â£10.00
 31	Jay S			        Â£10.00
 32	Fraz			        Â£35.00
 33	Arthur			Â£35.00
 34	Stevie			Â£10.00
 35	Callum			Â£35.00
 36	Martin  H			Â£10.00
 37	Dave J			
 38	Chris S			Â£10.00
 39	Sam C			Â£10.00
 40	Chris J			Â£10.00
 41	Tim K			Â£10.00
 42	Tim K +1			Â£10.00
 43	Wayman			Â£10.00
 44	AMcC			        Â£10.00
 45	heavy Grebo		Â£10.00
 46	Piece			        Â£10.00
 47	Andy O         	        Â£10.00
 48	Gary A        	         Â£10.00
49 Green Bay Hacker Â£35
50 GBH +1 Â£35

Couldn't copy and paste the list from my phone to update properly so now done.


----------



## bernix (Jan 11, 2018)

balance settled


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2018)

Updated payments.

Lincoln Quaker			Â£35.00
Birchy			Â£35.00
Captainron			Â£35.00
Region 3 Andy			Â£10.00
Region 3 Nigel			Â£10.00
Chellie			Â£35.00
Chellie + 1			Â£35.00
robobum			Â£10.00
Bernix			Â£35.00
Moogie			Â£35.00
Merv_Swerve			Â£35.00
Scouser			Â£10.00
Scousers Boss			Â£10.00
Wookie			Â£10.00
topoftheflop			Â£10.00
topoftheflop +1			Â£10.00
Hooker			Â£10.00
Richart			Â£35.00
Anotherdouble			Â£35.00
IanM			Â£10.00
IanM +1			Â£10.00
PNWokingham			Â£35.00
Richy			Â£35.00
paperboy			Â£35.00
Fish			Â£10.00
2blue			Â£10.00
Radbourne2010			Â£35.00
Dan Mc			Â£35.00
Pips			Â£10.00
Jay S			Â£10.00
Fraz			Â£35.00
Arthur			Â£35.00
Jo1850			Â£10.00
Callum			Â£35.00
Martin H			Â£10.00
Dave J			
Chris S			Â£10.00
Sam C			Â£10.00
Chris J			Â£10.00
Tim K			Â£10.00
Tim K +1			Â£10.00
Wayman			Â£35.00
AMcC			Â£10.00
heavy Grebo			Â£35.00
Piece			Â£35.00
Andy O			Â£10.00
Gary A			Â£10.00
Green Bay Hacker			Â£35.00
Green Bay Hacker +1			Â£35.00


----------



## User2021 (Jan 15, 2018)

Balance sent via PP Glyn, many thanks Jon


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jan 19, 2018)

Â£35 sent for this tonight, thank you Glyn


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2018)

Paid... for Mrs and me...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2018)

Updated payments.

Thanks everyone  :thup:

1    Lincoln Quaker            Â£35.00
2    Tim J            Â£35.00
3    Captainron            Â£35.00
4    Region 3 Andy            Â£35.00
5    Region 3 Nigel            Â£35.00
6    Chellie            Â£35.00
7    Chellie + 1            Â£35.00
8    robobum            Â£35.00
9    Bernix            Â£35.00
10    Moogie            Â£35.00
11    Merv_Swerve            Â£35.00
12    Scouser            Â£35.00
13    Scousers Boss            Â£35.00
14    Wookie            Â£35.00
15    topoftheflop            Â£35.00
16    topoftheflop +1            Â£35.00
17    Hooker            Â£35.00
18    Richart            Â£35.00
19    Anotherdouble            Â£35.00
20    IanM            Â£35.00
21    IanM +1            Â£35.00
22    PNWokingham            Â£35.00
23    Richy            Â£35.00
24    paperboy            Â£35.00
25    Fish            Â£35.00
26    2blue            Â£35.00
27    Radbourne2010            Â£35.00
28    Dan Mc            Â£35.00
29    Pips            Â£35.00
30    Jay S            Â£35.00
31    Fraz            Â£35.00
32    Arthur            Â£35.00
33    Jo1850            Â£35.00
34    Callum            Â£35.00
35    Martin H            Â£35.00
36    Dave J            Â£35.00
37    Chris S            Â£35.00
38    Sam C            Â£35.00
39    Chris J            Â£35.00
40    Tim K            Â£35.00
41    Tim K +1            Â£35.00
42    Wayman            Â£35.00
43    AMcC            Â£10.00
44    heavy Grebo            Â£35.00
45    Piece            Â£35.00
46    Andy O            Â£35.00
47    Gary A            Â£35.00
48    Green Bay Hacker            Â£35.00
49    Green Bay Hacker +1            Â£35.00
50    Norfolkshaun            Â£35.00
51    Mines            Â£35.00
52    Andy W            Â£35.00


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2018)

Have spoke with the catering section at Silloth today.

 Don't know what peoples plans are for eating but we are all going to eat at the golf club before heading to Ayr.

 If all 52 are choosing to eat at Silloth then it would be nice to help them out so they are prepared.

 They have offered me a 2 course meal after play for Â£15.

 Bacon roll/ Sausage with a coffee is a reasonable Â£4.25 and again can you let me know if you want this as well. 


 If you want to eat at Silloth can you reply to the thread with what you want.

 Choices are.

*Main course*

Beer battered fish and chips served with mushy peas tartare sauce and hand cut chips

_____

Golden breaded Cajun chicken schnitzel served with hens egg, sweet and sour slaw and hand cut chips

_____

Cumberland sausage on creamed mash potato, with honey roast root vegetables, coated in a caramelised onion gravy.

*Sweets*

Traditional homemade sticky toffee pudding served with butterscotch sauce and double jersey ice cream

_____

Lemon cheesecake with crushed meringue and pistachio ice cream

_____

Apple and rhubarb Crumble with vanilla custard


*2Course Â£15pp*​


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2018)

I can recommend the food at Silloth. :thup:


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2018)

Good effort... will they serve folk as they come in, or will they want to sit us all down en masse?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2018)

IanM said:



			Good effort... will they serve folk as they come in, or will they want to sit us all down en masse?
		
Click to expand...

As they come in Ian so people can then get off after eating :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can recommend the food at Silloth. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you won't be disappointed the food is Superb as is the course.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 9, 2018)

Best sausage barm Iâ€™ve had at a golf club.... and Iâ€™ve had a few ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chellie (Feb 9, 2018)

Sod my healthy eating for this weekend. We will have sausage butties/drinks before we go out plus meal after. Will check with Simon and put our choices down.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 9, 2018)

Sausage banjo and coffee for starters followed by fish and chips and cheese cake apres golf please waiter


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2018)

Eating after please... 

Put us both down for Fish and chips, please  - and I guess that far north it'll the abominable "mushy peas or nowt!"     Plus one crumble and one cheesecake!


----------



## User2021 (Feb 9, 2018)

100% on the roll and coffee beforehand.

Waiting on Radbourne and tee times, as Mark wants to be in Ayr ready for the footy at 8pm Friday night.
Looks like about at 2.5 hour drive from Silloth up to Ayr, so possibly tight for time after the round.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2018)

Bacon roll before, and fish and chips and cheesecake afterwards please Glyn. I would like to sit with ..........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2018)

richart said:



			Bacon roll before, and fish and chips and cheesecake afterwards please Glyn. I would like to sit with ..........

Click to expand...


As as you are out last you can be Billy no mates in the clubhouse on your own


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As as you are out last you can be Billy no mates in the clubhouse on your own 

Click to expand...

Well it had better be light when I finish, otherwise you know where you are getting my card.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2018)

richart said:



			Well it had better be light when I finish, otherwise you know where you are getting my card.

Click to expand...

Might have to start wearing body armour for these meets


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 10, 2018)

Bacon Bap & coffee before golf is perfect! Chicken & chips afterwards with Lemon Cheesecake to follow &#128523;
Need to be away by 5pm latest to reach Ayr before Tottenham v Newcastle match at 8pm &#128076;


----------



## User2021 (Feb 10, 2018)

Glyn can you stick me down for the sausage and mash and the cheesecake please
thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Bacon Bap & coffee before golf is perfect! Chicken & chips afterwards with Lemon Cheesecake to follow ðŸ˜‹
Need to be away by 5pm latest to reach Ayr before Tottenham v Newcastle match at 8pm ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Will speak with Silloth Monday and get an extra earlier tee time for you both :thup:

if if anyone isnâ€™t eating at Silloth please feel free to reply to the thread that you wonâ€™t be eating.

thanks


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will speak with Silloth Monday and get an extra earlier tee time for you both :thup:

if if anyone isnâ€™t eating at Silloth please feel free to reply to the thread that you wonâ€™t be eating.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Paul and I probably won't be eating there.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will speak with Silloth Monday and get an extra earlier tee time for you both :thup:

if if anyone isnâ€™t eating at Silloth please feel free to reply to the thread that you wonâ€™t be eating.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

dont go to anymore trouble Glyn.
We are breaking the journey up staying in Manchester Thursday night, so happy to take one off the earlier times anyway.  


Itâ€™s fa cup quarter final weekend so the tv footy is no way set in stone yet.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 10, 2018)

Just food after thanks Glyn. Fish & chips and cheesecake please.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 11, 2018)

Bacon nap please, fish & chips with sticky toffee after.

Thanks Glynn


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 11, 2018)

Hooker said:



			Bacon nap please, fish & chips with sticky toffee after.

Thanks Glynn
		
Click to expand...

Is that a rasher and a kip in the clubhouse Charlie me lad. Is 18 holes to much for you these days mate :thup:

Have just seen the time you posted. No wonder you booking a nap. Get in early


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 11, 2018)

Bacon roll before, and fish and chips and cheesecake afterwards please Glyn.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Bacon roll before, and fish and chips and cheesecake afterwards please Glyn. I would like to sit with ..........

Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			As as you are out last you can be Billy no mates in the clubhouse on your own 

Click to expand...

No....   can't allow Richart to be 'Billy no-mates'.....  I'll eat with you, matey. :thup:
It's ....  Breakfast food please & Cumberland Sausage & Crumble afters.

Yes Silloth food is great, great quality & value. :thup::thup:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2018)

Fish and Chips followed by the Sticky Toffee Pudding


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2018)

2blue said:



			No....   can't allow Richart to be 'Billy no-mates'.....  I'll eat with you, matey. :thup:
It's ....  Breakfast food please & Cumberland Sausage & Crumble afters.

Yes Silloth food is great, great quality & value. :thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are a true gent Dave, unlike some of the ruffians on here.


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2018)

Cajun chicken with Sticky Toffee please.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 11, 2018)

bacon, chicken and cheasecake please Glynn -


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2018)

Selection for me and Simon as follows:

Sausage butties x 2

Chicken x 2
Crumble x 1
Sticky Toffee Pudding x 1

Additional wheelbarrow for wheeling us to car afterwards as well please


----------



## bernix (Feb 13, 2018)

just food after golf: fish&chips, apple crumble


----------



## wookie (Feb 17, 2018)

Apologies again for late reply Glyn.

Sausage bap, fish and chips and sticky toffee pudding for me please. :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 17, 2018)

Glyn
Fish and chips, sticky toffee please mate.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 18, 2018)

​[/QUOTE]

Will do roll and coffee before hand and also meal after

2x fish and chips
2x sticky toffee

Cheers, sorry just seen this.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



​

Click to expand...

Will do roll and coffee before hand and also meal after

2x fish and chips
2x sticky toffee

Cheers, sorry just seen this.[/QUOTE]
That Is just greedy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2018)

Cheers to everyone for menu choices, itâ€™s made it a lot easier for me.

I will post everyone choices on this thread a few days before just in case some of the old folk on here forget what they have ordered


----------



## 2blue (Feb 19, 2018)

Richart...  where you guys staying after W Lancs?


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 19, 2018)

2blue said:



			Richart...  where you guys staying after W Lancs?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave - Permier Inn at Southport. Then Premier Inn Dumfries after Siloth


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2018)

We're (two of us) heading up to Turnberry to play with you all, starting at Milton Keynes. Much as I'd love to play it, even if we leave at 6AM, I don't think we can get to Silloth in time to join you at 11:30. Google has it at 5 hours, so will be pushing it methinks.

Having said that, I have the day off to travel/ play and just driving up to Dumfries seems a waste of a day. Any other reasonable recommendations to play on the way up, perhaps the halfway mark going past Liverpool/ Blackpool. Would be a nice to break the journey up. Or could we play Silloth about 13:30, we'd just about get 18 holes in.

Any ideas welcome.

thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			We're (two of us) heading up to Turnberry to play with you all, starting at Milton Keynes. Much as I'd love to play it, even if we leave at 6AM, I don't think we can get to Silloth in time to join you at 11:30. Google has it at 5 hours, so will be pushing it methinks.

Having said that, I have the day off to travel/ play and just driving up to Dumfries seems a waste of a day. Any other reasonable recommendations to play on the way up, perhaps the halfway mark going past Liverpool/ Blackpool. Would be a nice to break the journey up. Or could we play Silloth about 13:30, we'd just about get 18 holes in.

Any ideas welcome.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

We have tee times right up to 13.30

If you want I can put you in the last couple of groups.

Sunset is 18.18 so at 13.30 you will easily get round.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks Glyn, that sounds like a good plan. I'm just waiting for my +1 to confirm he's happy to play on Friday afternoon, and will get back to you shortly, hopefully later today.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2018)

We're both good for Silloth starting at 13:30.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			We're both good for Silloth starting at 13:30.
		
Click to expand...

Will pop you an email in a short while.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Will do roll and coffee before hand and also meal after

2x fish and chips
2x sticky toffee

Cheers, sorry just seen this.
		
Click to expand...

That Is just greedy.[/QUOTE]

Naturally, Twinkle toes needs feeding!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 19, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Dave - Permier Inn at Southport. Then Premier Inn Dumfries after Siloth
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul...  will be there if my accom further North doesn't come off :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 20, 2018)

We'll both have bacon bap & coffee on arrival, and fish & chips, Sticky Toffee Pud after please Glyn.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2018)

*Competition details.*

*The main competition will be played over the 2 rounds at Turnberry. *

*We shall be running a separate comp for the people that are doing the 3 rounds including Silloth*

*It will be a full handicap stableford. Gents will be Tees of the day at Turnberry and Silloth will be from the joint white/yellow tees. *

*Ladies will play from the ladies tees unless they would like to use the gents tees but no extra shots will be given. *

*If you donâ€™t have a club handicap that is current please can you let me know ASAP.*

*Although this is a society meet etc. we are treating this like a club competition as we have prizes for each day and for the overall tournament.*

*Therefore, no gimmeeâ€™s, all card must be signed, handicap on card and 2 signatures.*

*We will have to DQ if the cards are incorrect. One player per card please plus the marker and can you clearly write names of both so we can understand who it is.*

*The cards are to be put in the box in the clubhouse bar once you have finished at Silloth, At     Turnberry I am going to ask them to keep the box in the shop as I know some want to rush off to watch rugby/football.*

*Cards not returned will be treated as a NR and I wont be running round chasing people for cards.*

*Sorry if this seems harsh but it is to ensure a level playing field.*

*Nearest the pins will be on *

*Silloth 9[SUP]th[/SUP]and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Turnberry Ailsa  9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 12[SUP]th[/SUP]*

*Turnberry Robert The Bruce 6[SUP]th[/SUP] and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Please can the last group remember to bring them in. *

*If you havenot entered the comp then you cant win a nearest the pin prize. *

*Cost for the comp, I have kept it nice and straight forward.*

* If you are only attending Silloth Â£2.50 *

*If you areplaying Silloth and Turnberry Â£10 *

*For those that are only doing Turnberry Â£5 *

*Please can you pay me asap via bank or PayPal as you all have my details. If you want to pay me at Silloth before play then I have no issues with that, Cameron is also helping with the comp and he will also collect money.*

*I will be doing a presentation on the Sunday at Turnberry but I appreciate everyone canâ€™t stay so I will transfer any winnings the following week. *

*I am sponsoring the nearest the pins with balls so if you win one and you are not there for the presentation you will have to wait till the next time I see you as I am not posting the things **J*


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2018)

Silloth tee times.

10.30		Moogie	Richy	   Wayman	

10.40		Andy W	Scouser	Nic	

10.50		Chellie	Chellie Simon	Captainron	

11.00		Ian M	Donna	2blue	

11.10		heavy Grebo	Jobr1850	Norfolkshaun	Radbourne

11.20		GBH	GBH +1	Region Andy	Region Nigel

11.30		Sam	Chris S	M Headley	Pips

11.40		Tim K	Tim K +1	Andy O	Gary A

11.50		ArtyD	Fraz	Tim J  Dave J

12.00		Mines	Chris J	Callum	Jay S

12.10		AmCC	Anotherdouble	Dan Mc	LQ

12.20		Merv	Fish	Hooker	Bernix

12.30		Paperboy	Wookie	Robobum	PNW

12.40		Top of the flop	Top of the flop +1	Piece	  Richart


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Silloth tee times.

10.30        Moogie    Richy       Wayman    

10.40        Andy W    Scouser    Nic    

10.50        Chellie    Chellie Simon    Captainron    

11.00        Ian M    Donna    2blue    

11.10        heavy Grebo    Jobr1850    Norfolkshaun    Radbourne

11.20        GBH    GBH +1    Region Andy    Region Nigel

11.30        Sam    Chris S    M Headley    Pips

11.40        Tim K    Tim K +1    Andy O    Gary A

11.50        ArtyD    Fraz    Tim J  Dave J

12.00        Mines    Chris J    Callum    Jay S

12.10        AmCC    Anotherdouble    Dan Mc    LQ

12.20        Merv    Fish    Hooker    Bernix

12.30        Paperboy    Wookie    Robobum    PNW

12.40        Top of the flop    Top of the flop +1    Piece      Richart
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Silloth tee times.

10.30		Moogie	Richy	   Wayman	

10.40		Andy W	Scouser	Nic	

10.50		Chellie	Chellie Simon	Captainron	

11.00		Ian M	Donna	2blue	

11.10		heavy Grebo	Jobr1850	Norfolkshaun	Radbourne

11.20		GBH	GBH +1	Region Andy	Region Nigel

11.30		Sam	Chris S	M Headley	Pips

11.40		Tim K	Tim K +1	Andy O	Gary A

11.50		ArtyD	Fraz	Tim J  Dave J

12.00		Mines	Chris J	Callum	Jay S

12.10		AmCC	Anotherdouble	Dan Mc	LQ

12.20		Merv	Fish	Hooker	Bernix

12.30		Paperboy	Wookie	Robobum	PNW

12.40		Top of the flop	Top of the flop +1	Piece	  Richart
		
Click to expand...

When you said I was last off you weren't kidding. What time does it get dark.

Keep up the good work old DM.:thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Silloth tee times.

10.30		Moogie	Richy	   Wayman	

10.40		Andy W	Scouser	Nic	

10.50		Chellie	Chellie Simon	Captainron	

11.00		Ian M	Donna	2blue	

11.10		heavy Grebo	Jobr1850	Norfolkshaun	Radbourne

11.20		GBH	GBH +1	Region Andy	Region Nigel

11.30		Sam	Chris S	M Headley	Pips

11.40		Tim K	Tim K +1	Andy O	Gary A

11.50		ArtyD	Fraz	Tim J  Dave J

12.00		Mines	Chris J	Callum	Jay S

12.10		AmCC	Anotherdouble	Dan Mc	LQ

12.20		Merv	Fish	Hooker	Bernix

12.30		Paperboy	Wookie	Robobum	PNW

12.40		Top of the flop	Top of the flop +1	Piece	  Richart
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Glyn
Thanks again for all the time youâ€™ve put in to organising


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Silloth tee times.

10.30        Moogie    Richy       Wayman    

10.40        Andy W    Scouser    Nic    

10.50        Chellie    Chellie Simon    Captainron    

11.00        Ian M    Donna    2blue    

11.10        heavy Grebo    Jobr1850    Norfolkshaun    Radbourne

11.20        GBH    GBH +1    Region Andy    Region Nigel

11.30        Sam    Chris S    M Headley    Pips

11.40        Tim K    Tim K +1    Andy O    Gary A

11.50        ArtyD    Fraz    Tim J  Dave J

12.00        Mines    Chris J    Callum    Jay S

12.10        AmCC    Anotherdouble    Dan Mc    LQ

12.20        Merv    Fish    Hooker    Bernix

12.30        Paperboy    Wookie    Robobum    PNW

12.40        Top of the flop    Top of the flop +1    Piece      Richart
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Glyn. NP money for Paul and I on its way to you.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 6, 2018)

Brilliant work Glyn - thank you

any dress code for after the round?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Brilliant work Glyn - thank you

any dress code for after the round?
		
Click to expand...

No dress code at either, golf attire is fine for both courses. 

Silloth is very friendly and relaxed.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks again Glynn 
Top work!


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2018)

Wayman said:



			Thanks again Glynn 
Top work!
		
Click to expand...


Craig
Ignore Glynâ€™s last post

At silloth 
Itâ€™s defenitely fancy dress after the round ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2018)

moogie said:



			Craig
Ignore Glynâ€™s last post

At silloth 
Itâ€™s defenitely fancy dress after the round ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Love it :rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Mar 6, 2018)

moogie said:



			Craig
Ignore Glynâ€™s last post

At silloth 
Itâ€™s defenitely fancy dress after the round ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Shorts and t shirt then?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 6, 2018)

Â£10 Comp fees sent Glynn
Many thanks for your continuous efforts in these events...  great stuff :thup::thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2018)

Can I put in a request that no remote control trollies are aloud, if not, can we hide Hookers batteries &#128540;


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Silloth tee times.

10.30		Moogie	Richy	   Wayman	

10.40		Andy W	Scouser	Nic	

10.50		Chellie	Chellie Simon	Captainron	

11.00		Ian M	Donna	2blue	

11.10		heavy Grebo	Jobr1850	Norfolkshaun	Radbourne

11.20		GBH	GBH +1	Region Andy	Region Nigel

11.30		Sam	Chris S	M Headley	Pips

11.40		Tim K	Tim K +1	Andy O	Gary A

11.50		ArtyD	Fraz	Tim J  Dave J

12.00		Mines	Chris J	Callum	Jay S

12.10		AmCC	Anotherdouble	Dan Mc	LQ

12.20		Merv	Fish	Hooker	Bernix

12.30		Paperboy	Wookie	Robobum	PNW

12.40		Top of the flop	Top of the flop +1	Piece	  Richart
		
Click to expand...

At a push I can make the 11am tee time but happy to move back with a swop as long as it doesn't cause a big problem for Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 8, 2018)

2blue said:



			At a push I can make the 11am tee time but happy to move back with a swop as long as it doesn't cause a big problem for Glyn
		
Click to expand...

Am I missing something here Dave?

Are you saying you cant make the 11am tee time?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2018)

richart said:



			When you said I was last off you weren't kidding. What time does it get dark.

Keep up the good work old DM.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm starting later at 13:30


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2018)

Have readjusted things & now ok


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Keep the payments coming in for the comp as its easier to collect now rather than on the day.

Thanks


----------



## moogie (Mar 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Keep the payments coming in for the comp as its easier to collect now rather than on the day.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


Glyn
As per PM
Sent sweep money x3 for Silloth
Thanks again mate &#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

moogie said:



			Glyn
As per PM
Sent sweep money x3 for Silloth
Thanks again mate &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks :thup:


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2018)

My cash for us both sent too....

Can any of the NW gang tell me how bad the M6 traffic from Preston Junction 31A is likely to be heading north to Siloth in the morning?  Sat nav says about 2 hours.  That's without traffic I assume....


----------



## User2021 (Mar 9, 2018)

IanM said:



			My cash for us both sent too....

Can any of the NW gang tell me how bad the M6 traffic from Preston Junction 31A is likely to be heading north to Siloth in the morning?  Sat nav says about 2 hours.  That's without traffic I assume....
		
Click to expand...

Radbourne and myself are overnight in Manchester before Siloth, I reckon about 3 hours Friday morning to be safe, if its clear maybe 2hours 15mins.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2018)

IanM said:



			My cash for us both sent too....

Can any of the NW gang tell me how bad the M6 traffic from Preston Junction 31A is likely to be heading north to Silloth in the morning?  Sat nav says about 2 hours.  That's without traffic I assume....
		
Click to expand...

North of Preston you enter a traffic time-warp..... if plenty of time go through The Lakes otherwise up the M6 to the Wigton signs & at Silloth, drive into a charming 'black-hole' ......... chance to slow down a little...  no, a lot!!


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2018)

2blue said:



			North of Preston you enter a traffic time-warp..... if plenty of time go through The Lakes otherwise up the M6 to the Wigton signs & at Silloth, drive into a charming 'black-hole' ......... chance to slow down a little...  no, a lot!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've experienced that once you pass Carlisle .... praying for similar.  Staying right next to M6, nice cooked brekky then on the road.  Hope I get some range time on Thursday or itll be 3 week without picking up a club


----------



## chellie (Mar 9, 2018)

IanM said:



			My cash for us both sent too....

Can any of the NW gang tell me how bad the M6 traffic from Preston Junction 31A is likely to be heading north to Siloth in the morning?  Sat nav says about 2 hours.  That's without traffic I assume....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ian, but the chances are it will be busy until you get past Lancaster. Not uncommon for mega delays from Junction 31A until you are well past Junction 32. 

We're joining the M6 from the M55 and have opted to travel part way on the Thursday to avoid an early start on Friday and any delays on the day.


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers. ..will be setting the alarm earlier by the sound of it...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2018)

IanM said:



			My cash for us both sent too....

Can any of the NW gang tell me how bad the M6 traffic from Preston Junction 31A is likely to be heading north to Siloth in the morning?  Sat nav says about 2 hours.  That's without traffic I assume....
		
Click to expand...

Generally outside of rush hour, north of Preston is fine, so 2 hours should be fine.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2018)

Was looking forward to a round today to clear the cobwebs since being down Kent, but the course is closed (under water) so its the sofa & remote control for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			Was looking forward to a round today to clear the cobwebs since being down Kent, but the course is closed (under water) so its the sofa & remote control for me.
		
Click to expand...


Are any courses in the area looking remotely playable Robin?

Am heading to midlands early doors en route to Carlisle Wednesday and was thinking of a game late lunch....


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Are any courses in the area looking remotely playable Robin?

Am heading to midlands early doors en route to Carlisle Wednesday and was thinking of a game late lunch....
		
Click to expand...

Should be by then, weâ€™ve had heavy rain all night and all yesterday afternoon and more coming this afternoon.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			Should be by then, weâ€™ve had heavy rain all night and all yesterday afternoon and more coming this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Tah,

Will put my GOLNOW vouchers to use.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			Was looking forward to a round today to clear the cobwebs since being down Kent, but the course is closed (under water) so its the sofa & remote control for me.
		
Click to expand...

Even though we are open itâ€™s bouncing down here so itâ€™s defo a cant be bothered Golf day.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2018)

Captain's Drive-In postponed this morning & course is a swamp with greens gathering moss as the staff unable to get on them..... so ....  Driving range again for me I think now I've got my near Â£400 worth of car problems sorted following the Kent Trip...... 

1.  Broken front spring... Â£200 (may have been the low TYemps + those severe speed bumps at Cinque Ports...  & me not realizing how severe they were going to be)

2. Broken Bonnet release cable Â£100 ......  

3. Replacement wind-screen due to a 'Stone-hit' on return up the A1 Â£75


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 10, 2018)

2blue said:



			Captain's Drive-In postponed this morning & course is a swamp with greens gathering moss as the staff unable to get on them..... so ....  Driving range again for me I think now I've got my near Â£400 worth of car problems sorted following the Kent Trip...... 

1.  Broken front spring... Â£200 (may have been the low TYemps + those severe speed bumps at Cinque Ports...  & me not realizing how severe they were going to be)

2. Broken Bonnet release cable Â£100 ......  

3. Replacement wind-screen due to a 'Stone-hit' on return up the A1 Â£75
		
Click to expand...

Some pretty bad luck there Dave. From what I read though you weren't the only one to suffer damage on that trip.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Even though we are open itâ€™s bouncing down here so itâ€™s defo a cant be bothered Golf day.
		
Click to expand...

Got out for 16 holes when the course opened later in the morning. Blew a few cobwebs away, hopefully with no more rain Iâ€™ll get out tomorrow. 

Lisa currently ironing all my golf and evening clobber ready for next week ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Even though we are open itâ€™s bouncing down here so itâ€™s defo a cant be bothered Golf day.
		
Click to expand...

a society i am a past member of are at Woodall Spa today having had to re-arrange due to last weeks weather,


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2018)

Our course closed due to snow melt... Haven't touched a club for 3 weeks.  So really gagging for a game. Siloth looks fab


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Some pretty bad luck there Dave. From what I read though you weren't the only one to suffer damage on that trip.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, yer right John... not as bad as some were....  but all systems GO now +  getting time in at the range ne:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2018)

I have given the catering section the list of food orders today.

If you cant remember what you've ordered don't worry as they know who is having what.

He wasn't so worried about the bacon/ sausage rolls so you can order them on the day.

Food will be in the groups you have played in so it makes life easier for them and then people can get off after eating to the hotels etc.

Its Â£15 for the meal and they will take card payment.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have given the catering section the list of food orders today.

If you cant remember what you've ordered don't worry as they know who is having what.

He wasn't so worried about the bacon/ sausage rolls so you can order them on the day.

Food will be in the groups you have played in so it makes life easier for them and then people can get off after eating to the hotels etc.

Its Â£15 for the meal and they will take card payment.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Glyn....  you're doing a grand job :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking forward to another bash at Silloth, last time was a tad windy &#128168;

https://www.facebook.com/theladsgolf/videos/2027198030893212/


----------



## chellie (Mar 12, 2018)

It's pished it down all day here today so hoping for no rain on Friday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 13, 2018)

chellie said:



			It's pished it down all day here today so hoping for no rain on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Main thing Anne is no rain or snow


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 13, 2018)

First of all I hope you all enjoy the day. Lack of holidays, clubs still in garage and off skiing on Saturday reason for not participating in this jaunt round my home track.

Can't comment on course conditions at present although it will be fine now the snow and ice has gone.

Fridays forecast is dry but breezy.....so you have got lucky as its normally wet and breezy... Wind is going to from the east which is going to be cool to say the least and the back 9 will be tough. Make your score going out and and then hang on.

Enjoy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 13, 2018)

saving_par said:



			First of all I hope you all enjoy the day. Lack of holidays, clubs still in garage and off skiing on Saturday reason for not participating in this jaunt round my home track.

Can't comment on course conditions at present although it will be fine now the snow and ice has gone.

Fridays forecast is dry but breezy.....so you have got lucky as its normally wet and breezy... Wind is going to from the east which is going to be cool to say the least and the back 9 will be tough. Make your score going out and and then hang on.

Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I always enjoy coming to Silloth whatever the weather.

Shame you couldn't join us.


----------



## chellie (Mar 13, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Main thing Anne is no rain or snow 

Click to expand...

Fingers and toes crossed Glyn


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2018)

We've got so many clothes packed, there's no room in the car for the clubs!


----------



## chellie (Mar 13, 2018)

IanM said:



			We've got so many clothes packed, there's no room in the car for the clubs!
		
Click to expand...

LOL's. We are going to be going to be the same I think.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 13, 2018)

Enjoy you lot. Sorry Iâ€™ve had to pull out with starting a new job and doing training.


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2018)

Wayman said:



			Enjoy you lot. Sorry Iâ€™ve had to pull out with starting a new job and doing training.
		
Click to expand...



Aye itâ€™s a shame mate ,  unlucky

Is it this Friday that youâ€™re training on joined up writing......


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry about that Craig... 

Just shutting down the laptop, leaving the Office now... drive home then head north tomorrow... looking forward to it!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 14, 2018)

For those of you playing it for the first time
https://theclub.media/home/2018/3/13/44m1k27l6l4eouv3eai91669dn9216


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 14, 2018)

Glyn,
Are you out early doors? I'm not planning on arriving til about half eleven for  my tee time. Presume that's okay?


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2018)

I've finished work for the week and have left all the paperwork I'd printed off there


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2018)

saving_par said:



			For those of you playing it for the first time
https://theclub.media/home/2018/3/13/44m1k27l6l4eouv3eai91669dn9216

Click to expand...

That opening tee shot still gives me the willies, cracking course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 14, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Glyn,
Are you out early doors? I'm not planning on arriving til about half eleven for  my tee time. Presume that's okay?
		
Click to expand...

As long as you are there for your tee time then no bother at all.


I am out after you so will see you anyway .

For those setting off tomorrow safe journey.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 15, 2018)

Have just landed at the purple palace Bootle. Head down, nice breakfast and then off to get beaten up at West Lancs. Can't wait


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Have just landed at the purple palace Bootle. Head down, nice breakfast and then off to get beaten up at West Lancs. Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy West Lancs, itâ€™s a very good course and test. The front 9 with a good breeze will beat you up ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Enjoy West Lancs, itâ€™s a very good course and test. The front 9 with a good breeze will beat you up ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that mate. :swing:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Have just landed at the purple palace Bootle. Head down, nice breakfast and then off to get beaten up at West Lancs. Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy West Lancs Chris, fantastic course.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Glyn have heard only good things


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2018)

The two of us are playing Silloth tomorrow as well, although a little later than you guys (13:30). We're then heading up to the Premier Inn at Dumfries for overnight. Anyone else staying there?


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 15, 2018)

N-M-W I am staying at the purple palace A77 Ayr


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Have just landed at the purple palace Bootle.
		
Click to expand...

Bootle is Jamie Carragher's old stomping ground, its within spitting distance of West Lancs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bootle is Jamie Carragher's old stomping ground, its within spitting distance of West Lancs.

Click to expand...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

your here all week?


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2018)

Just left Silloth ....wow...looks wonderful. Canâ€™t wait to start searching in the gorse!

 Moved our hotel to a place 3 miles up the road, .Wheyrigg........middle of nowhere but great people and itâ€™s nice and cozy.  Glad we did, not two hour dash from Preston.   M6 was rubbish from top of M5 to Lancaster!

See you in the morning...my first game in three weeks...eek


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

IanM said:



			Just left Silloth ....wow...looks wonderful. Canâ€™t wait to start searching in the gorse!

 Moved our hotel to a place 3 miles up the road, .Wheyrigg........middle of nowhere but great people and itâ€™s nice and cozy.  Glad we did, not two hour dash from Preston.   M6 was rubbish from top of M5 to Lancaster!

See you in the morning...my first game in three weeks...eek
		
Click to expand...

Looks amazing doesnâ€™t it.

Letâ€™s hope it stays dry.


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2018)

We are enroute to Cockermouth. Having food break. Gritters are out on the motorway near Lancaster and it's been very windy.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 15, 2018)

Tuna, tomato and salad cream butties made, bags packed so all systems go for a 5.30am start.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bedded down in Manchester after a along afternoon drive with JOBR & a decent meal and drinks in Piccadilly. Up at silly oâ€™clock for breakfast in the morning then 3 hours to Silloth for Bacon Rolls & coffee ðŸ» ðŸ¤ž ðŸ™‚


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2018)

Up, ready & loading the van and will hit the motorway about 5am for the 4.5hr hike with 1 Stop planned around the Lakes &#129322;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Wayman (Mar 16, 2018)

Safe journey all
Iâ€™m so jealous


----------



## IanM (Mar 16, 2018)

Weather forecast looks fun...good plan to be on the West Side!

Plan B...stay here till Wednesday


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2018)

Few of us here. It's cold and windy. Currently warm in the club house


----------



## DRW (Mar 16, 2018)

chellie said:



			Few of us here. It's cold and windy. Currently warm in the club house
		
Click to expand...

Beats working I say with jealously, hope the weather is kind and you and everyone has a good round.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 16, 2018)

Have a good day folks, fantastic course, hope the weather is kind.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 16, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Have a good day folks, fantastic course, hope the weather is kind.
		
Click to expand...

The weather was unkind. The wind was diabolical. Iâ€™ve got more points on my drivers licence than I got on all 4 par 3â€™s added together 

Only masochists will enjoy playing in that


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			The weather was unkind. The wind was diabolical. Iâ€™ve got more points on my drivers licence than I got on all 4 par 3â€™s added together 

Only masochists will enjoy playing in that
		
Click to expand...

ooops wait til you get to Turnberry


----------



## moogie (Mar 16, 2018)

Well....that was fun.....and brutal too.....!!!
Just got home

Really good to meet couple new faces
Thanks for the game Ian and Donna
Fingers crossed your nearest the pin on 9 was good enough to win a prize&#129310;

That wind was hellish at times and as it was the opposite wind direction to normal,  it made a mockery of a couple of the stroke indexes
The last 2 holes were sooooooo tough

Great fish and chips too &#128077;


Good luck to all playing the full weekend......enjoy

Lastly,  thanks again Glyn ,  top organiser mate


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Aye Aye, hope it was bad enough for Chris to keep me and dave papas in the betting? We both had shockers up at the fantastic dundonald


----------



## IanM (Mar 16, 2018)

moogie said:



			Well....that was fun.....and brutal too.....!!!
Just got home

Really good to meet couple new faces
Thanks for the game Ian and Donna
Fingers crossed your nearest the pin on 9 was good enough to win a prizeðŸ¤ž

That wind was hellish at times and as it was the opposite wind direction to normal,  it made a mockery of a couple of the stroke indexes
The last 2 holes were sooooooo tough

Great fish and chips too ðŸ‘


Good luck to all playing the full weekend......enjoy

Lastly,  thanks again Glyn ,  top organiser mate
		
Click to expand...


Enjoyed playing with you folks... just checked in to the hotel in Ayr. Iâ€™m knackered!  Cold out there tonight..... another fight on our hands tomorrow!

Werenâ€™t the staff in the Clubhouse smashing?   And super a course...


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2018)

Just arrived at our hotel in Ayr. Silloth was a beast in the wind. Dave had trolley and bunker trouble again. HID's trolley had also joined it but he'd retrieved his before I could take a pic.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			The weather was unkind. The wind was diabolical. Iâ€™ve got more points on my drivers licence than I got on all 4 par 3â€™s added together 

Only masochists will enjoy playing in that
		
Click to expand...

You can't blame the weather for that tee shot in the first lol


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 16, 2018)

Tough but great fun. Just happy to score quite well for a change. Worst bit was the last 50 miles of road to our hotel in Turnberry on virtually single track roads.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 16, 2018)

Silloth &#9829;&#65039;
Yet another Links I'm smitten with.
It was tough out there, but I'm sure we've all played in much worse.
Catering and staff also top drawer.

Thanks to Glyn. Top man.


----------



## DRW (Mar 16, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Tough but great fun. Just happy to score quite well for a change. Worst bit was the last 50 miles of road to our hotel in Turnberry on virtually single track roads.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to be doing that part of the journey tomorrow, hope you enjoyed your sandwiches

See you tomorrow john.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2018)

Worse than the weather at Princes and Royal Cinque Ports?


----------



## User2021 (Mar 16, 2018)

Not as cold as Kent. 

Lovely course, great meal really nice staff

superbly organised- thanks


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Worse than the weather at Princes and Royal Cinque Ports?
		
Click to expand...

Wind was about the same as Cinque Ports last year BUT dry


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			You can't blame the weather for that tee shot in the first lol
		
Click to expand...

I was super happy to see a man and his dog waiting for me next to the ball


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I was super happy to see a man and his dog waiting for me next to the ball
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Pity there weren't a few more of them out on the course to help us out. Don't think I have ever seen so many provisionals played off the tee.


----------

